# Haydn String Quartets: Opus 17



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Op. 17 follows on closely from Op. 9, written in 1771. Counterpoint is more evident in these works, and they are written in the heart of the Sturm und Drang period. The Op. 20 is only one year off.

As usual, choose your favourite quartet, and comment on the works, recordings etc. The polls are single vote only - so if you particularly love more than one of the quartets then please say so in the thread.

Previous: Opus 1, Opus 2, Opus 3, Opus 9

Next: Opus 20


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Dang it, now you make me want to order a copy . I don't own these yet nor do I know them too well - I remember hearing and really liking all of them though. I like Op. 9 a lot so I'm sure I'll love these too.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ramako said:


> Op. 17 follows on closely from Op. 9, written in 1771. Counterpoint is more evident in these works, and they are written in the heart of the Sturm und Drang period. The Op. 20 is only one year off.
> [...]
> Next: Opus 20


That counterpoint signals the beginning (and the middle) of the end for the divertimento form in the series. For some reason these are my 'least favorite' of the Haydn quartets.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I guess these quartets obviously aren't very popular. Nevertheless I consider them one of the best musical discoveries I made in the last few months. In general I consider them a step up from the op. 9, and I enjoy a number of them no less than the ones I like best of the op.9. Nevertheless, my vote was easy; the E major one from first hearing became one of my favourite quartets, and contains one of the most sumptuous slow movements I think I've ever heard. Wonderful piece.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

These quartets seem like they will be very interesting...of all the Haydn quartets these seem most intriguing to me. I think I'll be making a new discovery for myself this week!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Think I will directly go for the quartet no.6 in D after re-listen to all, they are pretty much equal. And predictably, no.5 in G is also my second favorite of opus 17. other enjoyable movements, the menuetto and adagio in quartet no.2 in F.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Which sets do you own of these quartets? Which would you recommend?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I owned a Kodaly's SQ Haydn Completely String Quartet for this op.17.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know why, but I just can't seem to get into the Kodaly sound anymore - maybe their sound is too thick, I like a more transparent sound in a quartet. The Kodaly interpretations were the first ones I've heard and were the ones that got me into Haydn quartets, no doubt about it, hm, maybe I need to re-listen to them.


----------

